# Rifleman Sachin Limbu Royal Gurkha Rifles



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rfn. Limbu was injured on active service 18 months ago while in Afghanistan with our Brigade, he sadly passed away yesterday with his parents at his bedside. A true warrior.
We will remember him.
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...uDiesInUkFromWoundsSustainedInAfghanistan.htm


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 4, 2012)

So sad to hear of another brave man taken from this world when what we need most are people with courage to see us though the times to come.

There is no shame in losing the fight, Rifleman, there is only shame in never standing up to be counted; something that neither you nor you brothers in arms will ever be accused of.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2012)

So sad.  My prayers go out to his family!


----------

